
PHPAlgorithms – PHP algorithm and data structure library - dogano
https://github.com/doganoo/PHPAlgorithms
======
sigi45
Interesting to see that wordy code is still a thing. Like the comments above
the constructors telling the reader that it is a constructor :)

And that thing with the Copyright header: There is no need for it as it
doesn't provide any purpose. What you do is protected with and without it.

Everyone who will steal it, will just remove it.

Also it is wrongly used: If you use it to show when the first publication was,
you would 'publish' it and every file might have different years ( have never
seen any software project doing this). If you update it, you would need to
update it every year.

I also still see it in our repositories. The same with author. Often enough
the people are gone from the company. Also you might have been the author but
do you now provide offical support because you wrote class xy?

~~~
dogano
thanks for your comment.

I still like commented code. Thats why the constructor is described as
"constructor" :)

Regarding license: Have a look here:
[https://opensource.org/licenses/MIT](https://opensource.org/licenses/MIT)

